
Ask HN: Am I the only one feeling stupid when looking at interview questions? - questionguy1
I got about 8 years of professional experience in building web pages and mobile apps. I am also comfortable with databases, servers apis etc.<p>I wouldn’t say I am a very good developer, maybe not even good. When it comes to the job though I have successfully managed to complete various tasks and e.g fix very difficult bugs.<p>I started looking for a job due to covid19 and my company deciding to go very lean through this stage.<p>I joined some sites like codewars and have been looking some interviews from interviewing.io which was posted yesterday.<p>After looking at most of the problems I feel like a simpleton.
I feel like there is no way I can compete with other developers out there.
My CS background is not that strong currently, but well my question is, does anyone else feel like that when looking at those questions or am I alone?<p>Also is there a site, guide or anything else that would help me to improve?<p>I’d say my issue comes mostly by searching a solution to a problem on the internet and then finding something that most of the times I’ll change to fit my needs. I lack the power to write solutions from scratch.
======
roundthecorner
I am working as an architect with about 17+ years of experience and i feel the
same. However it would still be prudent to practice as mentioned in one of the
comments. Things seem easier if tackled before. Your task should be to create
the time and the motivation for regular practice.

------
Phithagoras
If it makes you feel better, you can learn to solve many of these coding
challenges by practicing them. Taking IQ tests repeatedly leads to getting a
better score, not because you are 'smarter', you are just more in practice
with the quiz material and the style of questions.

------
ceekayvilla
You're not alone, I've been coding professionally for 12 years and I feel the
same.

